# JL Audio Bluetooth and a SKAR



## gbryant226 (8 mo ago)

Why would a SKAR SKv2-100.4AB go into protect when I plug in a JL Audio MBT-RX Bluetooth receiver ?

BUT>>>>. the sub amp ... SKAR RP-800.1D... *does not* go into protect.

Please help ...


----------



## daloudin (Nov 2, 2020)

Both amps are "supposed" to have the same protection circuitry:


https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/1199/4992/files/Skar_Audio_RP_Series_Manual.pdf?3423




https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/1199/4992/files/Skv2_manual.pdf?15461497492825502656



So one shutting down and the other one not is likely related to the output connections not the input.


----------



## gbryant226 (8 mo ago)

Agreed.... except... the only thing that puts this amp into protection is the JL device... unplug it and everything works OK...
That's why I'm baffled...


----------



## daloudin (Nov 2, 2020)

gbryant226 said:


> Agreed.... except... the only thing that puts this amp into protection is the JL device... unplug it and everything works OK...
> That's why I'm baffled...


Well I was thinking that because the outputs aren't active until there's an input signal but if you're using a distinct remote turn on then that wouldn't be the case. The only protection they have on the inputs is for the 4VDC offset but they are both supposed to have that... check the JL RCA cables for DC Offset voltage?


----------

